
Scaleway Global Expansion Starts in Amsterdam - tusbar
https://blog.online.net/2016/10/27/scaleway-global-expansion-starts-in-amsterdam/
======
tmikaeld
If they would start to use ECC memory, it would be interesting for a lot of
reasons. But without it, it's too much of a gamble for critical things.

